# linux-compatible encrypted volumes



## kassoff (Jul 24, 2010)

I am not sure if this is the right forum for this, but here goes...

In researching linux and *BSD encryption systems I was surprised to find that there were no compatible disk-level encryption systems. I would like some feedback on the workability of the options I did find:

1. TrueCrypt - I read that it is very unstable on FreeBSD due to problems with FreeBSD's FUSE implementation, but the most recent references I found were almost a year old. Does anyone know if FUSE has changed enough in the last year for this to work?

2. gbde - Does anyone know if there is a way to get linux systems to read FreeBSD's encrypted partitions?

3. dm-crypt/LUKS - This is one of the linux encryption schemes. I read that it has been ported to DragonflyBSD. Does that mean it would be any easier to port it to FreeBSD?

Is there anything I missed?


----------

